# shocks for an A3?



## charro (Jul 27, 2005)

I have an A3 (2001 1.8T) in the US and want to install new shocks. Since it is not a US model I cannot find the right part. I am wondering whether another part from an A4 platform sibling (i.e. Golf/Jetta A4) would work? I have both Koni and Bilstein master catalogs, but they list parts not available un the US. Any suggestion?


----------



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: shocks for an A3? (charro)*

I think you might be able to use Golf Mk4 or Beetle parts
Try asking on http://www.audi-sport.net/


----------

